# Anyone know what time Perry's Bait and Tackle opens?



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Guess I'm gonna have to buy some bait since nobody has mentioned anything being netted in the surf yet. Thanks. Chris.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Give 'em a call. 
Perry's Bait and Tackle
8436512895


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks. Chris.


----------



## JOrlick (Mar 20, 2011)

Last trip we made offshore we had to run and pick up some stuff, guessing it was around 6am, they were open.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Summer hours open at 6am


----------

